# September Grand Canyon Sleeping



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Not silly. September is considered tail end of monsoon season in the Canyon. I've backpacked and rafted during various parts of the month and have experienced everything from 90 degree highs, 40 degree lows, rain, fog and sunshine. 

How cold do you sleep? A warm layer of clothes/hat can boost your temp; for the warm nights, bring a sheet or sarong and sleep on top of your bag.


----------



## JBar (Jul 4, 2009)

That's about right so long as you have something to supplement it for cooler nights, whether that means sleeping in a base layer or having something to serve as another layer of bedding. I've done launches on Sept 18 and 28 for reference


----------



## boatshredder (Jul 25, 2013)

Good to know! last time I went was in early July and I remember going to sleep with a soaking wet sheet just to stay comfortable. September seems like the transition between summer and Fall season there and Its definitely a grey area!


----------



## mgpaddler (May 3, 2009)

Try here, https://www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/weather-condition.htm#CP_JUMP_2664461


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

If your whole trip will be in September you should be OK but I would also bring a fleece throw or something to add to your bag if it cools down and sleeping on shore will also be much warmer than on your boat.


----------

